# I am looking to attract hummingbirds in Utah



## Alberto03 (Jul 15, 2021)

Hi, I am unable to see any hummingbird in Utah. I have use different nectar feeders to attract these small creatures,
but somehow they are not coming to my garden. I don't know why they are not coming, but it's very discouraging for me.
Can you please let me know can I attract the hummingbirds in Utah? Thank you!


----------



## CAExpat (Oct 27, 2013)

Alberto03 said:


> Hi, I am unable to see any hummingbird in Utah. I have use different nectar feeders to attract these small creatures,
> but somehow they are not coming to my garden. I don't know why they are not coming, but it's very discouraging for me.
> Can you please let me know can I attract the hummingbirds in Utah? Thank you!


I wish I had better advice for you than what you're already trying. I run about 8 nectar feeders, they just show up. 4:1 ratio and they drink them dry.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A question for you Alberto, do you get very many Utah humming birds in Pakistan?


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> A question for you Alberto, do you get very many Utah humming birds in Pakistan?


And, is Melisa, Melissia, or Melissa your sister?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Alberto03 said:


> Hi, I am unable to see any hummingbird in Utah. I have use different nectar feeders to attract these small creatures,
> but somehow they are not coming to my garden. I don't know why they are not coming, but it's very discouraging for me.
> Can you please let me know can I attract the hummingbirds in Utah? Thank you!


Try putting sugar water in the feeders


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is my favorite thread.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

If you put sugar water in spam, would it attract hummingbirds?


----------

